# Jetspeed-2 Tutorial



## sutcha (20. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich mache gerade das Jetspeed-2 Tutorial und habe ein paar Probleme.



> # Linux
> cd /JetspeedTraining/workspace
> 
> # Windows
> ...



Ich hab die Version 2.1 auf 2.1.3 verändert und es funktioniert bis zu einem Punkt. Dann steht "No archetype repository found. No specific archetype found." und ich soll aus einer Liste wählen (Nummer 1 - 36). Ich hab mal 18 gewählt und dann beim nächsten Schritt weitergemacht.



> # Linux
> cd /JetspeedTraining/workspace/jetexpress
> 
> # Windows
> ...



Doch der geht wieder nicht, weil ich kein "Goal" definiert habe. In der Pom steht auch fast nichts drinnen.



> <project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
> xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/maven-v4_0_0.xsd">
> <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
> <groupId>org.apache.portals.tutorials</groupId>
> ...



Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Tutorial gemacht? Ich finde kaum etwas zu dem Thema...


----------



## maki (20. Feb 2008)

```
mvn -P tomcat,min
```
Wozu ein Profil wählen, wenn kein Goal angegeben ist?

Was hast du denn vor?

"try install" hast du bestimmt schon gelesen  was passiert wenn du es versuchst?


----------



## sutcha (20. Feb 2008)

Es geht ja um das Tutorial. Ich folge nur den Anweisungen.
Was mich schon wundert, warum das Archetype nicht gefunden wurde, also im Schritt davor.

Ich es mit mvn install gemacht, aber bekomme nur eine einfache index.jsp mit Hello-World und eine web.xml ohne Inhalt. Im Tutorial steht aber ein richtiges Portal.


----------



## sutcha (21. Feb 2008)

ich wäre auch dankbar über weitere Informationen zur Handhabung des Jetspeed-2. Ich habe keine Ahnung und mir fällt die Einarbeitung extrem schwer.


----------

